# Need Help!!!



## Ken N Tx (Oct 26, 2015)

This information thing keeps popping up on my screen!! It is the computer not on the internet..Nothing that I can do to make it cancel out!!

What is it and how do I get rid of it???


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 26, 2015)

Can you use anything from this site?

Filedesc.com/en/file/ETI

Otherwise, I don't know. Good luck!


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Oct 26, 2015)

Didn't you post previously that you had purchased system from a private system builder in the past year and half?  Based upon the results of a search I found the following information:

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...-startup/62817ef3-0610-4f60-b01f-a01286d8897b

I know it's from 2011 & the number is different but does pertain to Windows 7.  My interpretation, if there was a recent automatic upgrade or if you initiated any upgrades from MS then you could have installed a patch that sets up the older OS's (7, 8, 8.1) for the possible Win 10 upgrade.  My grandson, who's studying to be an application engineer & loves MS found that his system he had built from scratch encountered similar issues.  He was running 8.1 and during the initial upgrade to 10 he had the issue of compatibility with his hardware and 8.1 to 10's install.  He finally had to reinstall his registered copy of 8.1 then he was able to install 10.  He told me he had upgraded some of his hardware (memory & drivers) since his initial install of 8.1.


----------



## Mike (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi Ken, I put it in Google and the first thing that
came up said that it is an "Apple Source Code",
as you are running windows, it just might be a
lost bit of code.

I would try to find it in the registry and get rid
of it.

Mike.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 26, 2015)

I agree with Mike....this sounds like a "registry" problem.  I keep a copy of "Wise Registry Cleaner" on my system, and run it about once a month to clean up some of the trash that accumulates in the Registry.  Wise RC can be found and downloaded for free at sites such as CNET.com.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanks....It did not show up today, but it does that,some times it will come on after an hour or two..

I posted, on another Forum,and got replies that it is in my monitor settings. The next time it pops in I will see what I can find..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 28, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> Thanks....It did not show up today, but it does that,some times it will come on after an hour or two..
> 
> I posted, on another Forum,and got replies that it is in my monitor settings. The next time it pops in I will see what I can find..



And the answer is: *OLD MONITOR*.. I am guessing that it is 7 to 10 years old.. I guess that I will just live with it until I come across another monitor. 		

Here is a link to the answer>>>>*CLICK HERE*


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Oct 28, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> And the answer is: *OLD MONITOR*.. I am guessing that it is 7 to 10 years old.. I guess that I will just live with it until I come across another monitor.
> 
> Here is a link to the answer>>>>*CLICK HERE*



Win XP, Win 7 & even 8 are still the majority OS's of Windows users.  Maybe an underlying result of the marketing strategy for MS.  They need to get people to move on and upgrade.  Users that have 8-10 YO computers are not making them any money.  Why not remove the drivers of older hardware, forcing the public to buy newer models or replace the outdated with newer peripheral equipment such as monitors.  Planned obsolescence dates are built into appliances, autos and electronic equipment why not software?


----------



## Mike (Oct 28, 2015)

Aw well at least you know what it is Ken.

You could buy a flat screen Television set, they all have
sockets to plug a computer into them and are usually a
bit cheaper than a monitor, I sometimes plug into my TV
to watch a soccer match that is not being broadcast
on TV, but is available on the net, great picture and very,
very clear as they are usually in HD.

Worth thinking about.

Mike.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 29, 2015)

Mike said:


> Aw well at least you know what it is Ken.
> 
> You could buy a flat screen Television set, they all have
> sockets to plug a computer into them and are usually a
> ...



Thanks...My desktop is in my bedroom and I would have to lug out the tower and keyboard!! I do have the tablet that I use a cable to hookup to the 39" TV.


----------

